# Medusa's Makeup - bright eyeshadows & pigments



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 9, 2007)

Medusa's Make-Up bright mineral eyeshadow, pure pigment, all natural makeup

Have any of you heard of Medusa eye pigments and shadows?

my friend ordered a bunch online. She called me and was like "yea i got a bunch of new eye shawdow piggs." 

and I was like "oh yea mac?"

 and she was like "nope medusa"

 and i was like "wth is Medusa?" 

and she was like "the piggies are the same they work the same and they are cheaper. "

i was like "what?" so i went to the website and i was like man these look so cheap.

anyone heard of this product? and is it even as good as she is telling me?


----------



## eastsidesunset (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: "WTH is Medusa?"*

Medusa's Makeup? It's a mineral brand (I believe) based out of Medusa's Circle (a store in) Chicago. It's pretty awesome actually.


----------



## Firebabe (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: "WTH is Medusa?"*

I ordered a bunch the pigments arent that great IMHO but the glitters are really good!


----------



## BadBadGirl (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: "WTH is Medusa?"*

I've read on another site that the products are really good. I friended the company on myspace to remember to order some items in the future.


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: "WTH is Medusa?"*

hmm.. i think ill have to order some medusa products then lol thanks girls! ill leave you thanks for changing my mind about medusa lol


----------



## BadBadGirl (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: "WTH is Medusa?"*

Please bump this thread up when you finally make some purchases. I will do so also.


----------



## kellymmk (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: "WTH is Medusa?"*

I just received the red eyeshadow and a purple pigment-- "purple haze"

both are lovely! the red is a pretty decent true-red color. super blendable. i also really like the purple pigment...it's very pigmented, lasts a long time, blends well. and it was only $6 for a full 5g jar.. I will surely buy some more in the future.


----------



## Jade1012 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: "WTH is Medusa?"*

Good to know... I ran into their website by accident and I was intrigued .... I will have to try some...


----------



## clamster (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: "WTH is Medusa?"*

How do these compare to MAC pigments? Someone should start a swatch thread!!


----------



## Stephie Baby (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: "WTH is Medusa?"*

These pigments are awesome!!! Here is a review about them. She also has another review video comparing them to MAC.

YouTube - Medusa's Make-Up Swatches! 48 Eye Dust colors...So Vibrant!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: "WTH is Medusa?"*

whats the site??

thanks!!!!!


----------



## j_absinthe (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: "WTH is Medusa?"*

There are a couple of us who are on their website 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love their products, they're good when you don't want as much product as, say, a MAC pigment and they're oh so pigmented-except the Black Sabbath eye dust kinda stinks.


----------



## luhly4 (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: "WTH is Medusa?"*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_whats the site??

thanks!!!!!_

 
Medusa's Make-Up bright mineral eyeshadow, pure pigment, all natural makeup

I've been wanting to try out some of the products for a while now.. anytime soon I hope to purchase some. I heard they were great, also and price doesn't hurt.


----------



## kellymmk (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: "WTH is Medusa?"*

PSA: the brush set is FANTASTIC! they are seriously such good quality, i use them every day. they're really dense & i don't think they've ever shed. & the hot pink handles are awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




for $35, you get a small e/s brush, a large e/s brush, a large crease/blending brush, a small natural hair eyeliner/pencil brush, and a small slanted synthetic hair e/l brush.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: "WTH is Medusa?"*

I'm just wondering what size the eyeshadows are (the pressed ones in the pan).  I'm seriously going to order some if they are the same size as MAC's shadows!  I might anyways, the colors look awesome, and the brushes are also wicked cute.


----------



## MahalMac (May 6, 2008)

*Re: "WTH is Medusa?"*

the swatches look really good.. the greens are soo pretty! =)


----------



## user79 (May 21, 2008)

I just discovered this brand reading about it on MUA.

The eyeshadows look pretty awesome!

Electro red on the website:





Swatched with Electro Orange:
http://img.makeupalley.com/thumb.asp...=w&maxSize=400

Ooohh....there's more bright shadows here:
Eye Shadow highly pigmented eye shadow


I am very tempted to order some! Anyone have any more feedbacks?


----------



## TwixtBetwixt (May 24, 2008)

*Re: "WTH is Medusa?"*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stephie Baby* 

 
_These pigments are awesome!!! Here is a review about them. She also has another review video comparing them to MAC.

YouTube - Medusa's Make-Up Swatches! 48 Eye Dust colors...So Vibrant!_

 
hehe that's ME =)

I totally LOVE the Medusa's Eye Dusts!! They are lovely!! The colors are fantastic, they go on well, stay put (on me) for like 20 hours LOL

Personally, I like them better than MAC pigments ;p

I am very impressed by their quality & color payoff, etc...

I don't think anyone could be disappointed in them, really.

I've been using them constantly, for weeks (months?) and they never let me down - I really love them!

Aprille


----------



## hhunt2 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: "WTH is Medusa?"*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dahlia_Rayn* 

 
_I'm just wondering what size the eyeshadows are (the pressed ones in the pan). I'm seriously going to order some if they are the same size as MAC's shadows! I might anyways, the colors look awesome, and the brushes are also wicked cute._

 
Yes, they do fit into Mac's palette.  
I was really happy when I found out.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's a link...
YouTube - How To Depot Medusa's Make-Up Eyeshadows Part II


----------



## Fearnotsomuch (May 26, 2008)

WOW..

I was totally about to place an order for a few of the dusts, but paypal is down!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





eta: oh look.. paypal is back.  Darn.


----------



## Brittni (Jun 1, 2008)

*JUST A HEADS UP...
If any of you shop at FREDFLARE.COM, they are now carrying Medusa's Makeup basic eyeshadows for $1 more than Medusa's actual site!
*


----------



## widdershins (Jun 7, 2008)

I just got my recent order from Medusa today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Tiger, Wasabe, Pink Cadillac, and Big Bird eye dusts.
Red Electro eye shadow + cuuuuute heart shaped mirror.
Eyeliner sealant and the fix (a base for glitters). 
So far I looooove everything!


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jun 8, 2008)

I want to buy the black eyeliner- anyone tried it yet?


----------



## bebs (Jun 8, 2008)

if you go to the make up artist page.. they have the hug sets for about 30% off (all the eyeshadows) and things like that


----------



## Stephie Baby (Jun 8, 2008)

I have some semi bad news. Medusa's Circle, which is the founder/clothing store that sells the make up, is going down the drain. Its based in Chicago and the store here is shutting down. I'm not sure if this is going to happen to all the other locations. They will probably still have the website, but the girl at the store told me they would no longer be selling the make up in stores.


----------



## MadameXK (Jun 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stephie Baby* 

 
_I have some semi bad news. Medusa's Circle, which is the founder/clothing store that sells the make up, is going down the drain. Its based in Chicago and the store here is shutting down. I'm not sure if this is going to happen to all the other locations. They will probably still have the website, but the girl at the store told me they would no longer be selling the make up in stores._

 





 That stinks.
I hope they do still sell their stuff online... I'm going to make a big purchase as soon as I get the cash.


----------



## widdershins (Jun 8, 2008)

Noooo! I must resist the urge to frantically buy everything on the website...just in case.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 8, 2008)

That Sucks!!! I really want their eyeshadows... I might have to buy the set...


----------



## widdershins (Jun 9, 2008)

Just wanted to let you guys know I posted a FOTD using mainly Medusa's Makeup on my eyes. They're really smooth and the color payoff is amaaaaazing! I used Tiger, Big Bird, Pink Cadillac, and Electro Red.


----------



## allyson (Nov 10, 2008)

Bumping an old thread, but if you've wanted to try Medusa's Makeup, FredFlare.com is having a 25% sale, so it's 2.50 off each eyeshadow! Just enter "mountain" at checkout.


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 9, 2009)

I tried Neon Yellow glitter and Electro Yellow eyeshadow and I hate them both. Which sucks because I've heard nothing but excellent things about Medusa's make-up.

The pigmentation from the eyeshadow is not bright at all. I tried applying it with 3 different things (my MAC shadow brush, my finger, even a freaking cotton ball) and most of the color just stayed on the brush as opposed to going on my lid. 

The glitter... I tried putting a sticky base like you're supposed to do with any glitter. There was so much fall-out and "bald patches" on my eyes. 

I will give Medusa's Make-up another chance simply because I had such high hopes for this line. And again, this is just my two cents, so if you're looking to buy it, I say go for it and see.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Apr 25, 2009)

I have seen some Medusa's eyeshadows at Urban Outfitters. I bought Intense Indigo (I hope I got the name right) and I really like it. Yes, there is glitter fall out but I get great pigmentation so I'm willing to put up with it. I'm not sure, but could it be the same manufacturer as Sandalous?


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Apr 26, 2009)

^^^it is/they are.


----------



## Tsunami Rose (May 3, 2009)

I love all of the eyedusts, I have lots of them. 

Hint: The Fix = Thin Vaseline.


----------



## shatteredshards (Nov 18, 2009)

I'd never heard of these guys until a FOTD I just looked at, and I have a few concerns:

1) Why the heck do they not list ANY of the ingredients for ANY of the face and body powders? "100% pure mineral" is not a valid ingredient list - BE claims the same and we know how the bismuth oxychloride causes breakouts and irritation for a lot of people.

2) The "butylated hyclroxy" in their lip gloss does not exist - it's actually a typo of butylated hydroxy, which looks to be a semi-toxic chemical derrived from crude oil production. Same goes for the polybutene, which is also found in engine oil/grease and roof/window sealant putties, and paraffinum liquidum, which is just a fancy way of saying mineral oil. Mineral oil is, of course, a byproduct of crude oil production and is more or less industrial waste, and is definately not good for your skin.

3. The primary ingredient in their eyeshadows is talc.

Pretty big no-nos for a company that says, and I quote, "*We specialize in All Natural Mineral makeup. Our Eye Dusts and 100% pure pigment. We add no fillers such as talc to our products."*


----------

